# What do you think of this Buck.....



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 14, 2011)

So I posted on Craigslist for a Buck to use..

This is a Registered Nubian buck that is available.  The owner wants $200 up front.  He would come live here for 45 days.  When I return him, I would get $150 back, if I want papers or $175 back if I do not want papers.  Also, if my goats don't take, they would let me bring him back again for zero charge.

She said that out of the 17 kids he has sired, 15 of them have been does.  I think I read somewhere that the buck defines the sex, is that true?

My girls are not registered and Daisy is a Boer / Alpine Cross.  Do I want papers?  Does that matter?  I guess if I want to sell the babies, it might be a good idea to have?  Talk to me about this....

What do you think of this guy?


----------



## Roll farms (May 14, 2011)

Did you ask if he's been tested for CAE or CL?

He looks well fed.  That picture doesn't really show his topline or how he stands, but he doesn't look sickly.

Have any of his daughter's kidded / how do they produce?  Does she own his dam?  Can you see any udders?

You'd not be able to register anything out of the boer / alpine doe...the ADGA doesn't allow animals w/ boer blood into the registry (dairy breeds only).  
If your other doe is 'all' dairy, you could register her doelings as 50% recorded grade, but I generally don't see much difference in price between a 50% RC doe and an unregistered doe.

It boils down to....If you're just wanting to get your does bred so they'll be in milk, I can't see a reason not to use him, providing he's clean and there are health papers to prove it.  Myself, I'd want more info on what he's producing...but if milk is all you're after....?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 14, 2011)

Basically, I want my girls to be breed to have milk.  But I figure if I breed them to a decent buck, the babies might be more sellable.

He has been tested in the past and was found to be clean.  He is coming back from another job and is going to be tested again, before he would come here.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 15, 2011)

Did he ask for you to have your does tested for anything?  If not then it's a safe bet that the previously serviced does haven't been tested.


----------

